# Battlefield or Call of Duty



## Adam Bomb (Aug 10, 2011)

Alright folks the FPS world is about to be rocked hard as the two biggest shooter franchises go head to head this November. So the question here is who do you think will win out? Will it be Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3? Or Battlefield 3?


Modern Warfare 3 Reveal Trailer
[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/CALLOFDUTY#p/c/0/coiTJbr9m04[/video]

Battlefield 3 My Life Trailer
[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/Battlefield?feature=pvchclk#p/u/10/TfrrAp1blaM[/video]


----------



## Kranda (Aug 10, 2011)

It doesn't matter that Battlefield could be a better game, its that Call of Duty already has the largest fanbase and they will all buy it resulting in it winning.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 10, 2011)

It does seem like CoD has a larger fanbase, but Battlefield's fans are ravenous and prefer quality over quantity. Which is unfortunately what the CoD series have kind of become. I would really like to see some actual innovations in the franchise with this new release but time will tell, and sadly it seems like they're already rehashing features from MW2. Hopefully they can actually make the Spec Ops mode more enjoyable this time around.

Personally I'll be purchasing both.


----------



## Furlop (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't understand the question.

What do you mean by win? Which game will be better? Which one will sell the most?

Because Call of Duty will probably sell the most but it'll still be a loser when it comes to gameplay.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure on this, but I do believe Halo has still sold way more than Battlefield, taking it to the #2 spot even if it isn't actively competing yet.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 10, 2011)

Well the obvious would be sales, but I was more going for the overall actual quality of games.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 10, 2011)

So if we're comparing quality, Halo and Bioshock franchises are very much up there :v


----------



## Pine (Aug 10, 2011)

I haven't played any of the Battlefields, but the Call of Duty games aren't really as great as everybody says they are.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 10, 2011)

The Battlefield series have some originality and change in gameplay

CoD has been the same thing since 2007


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 10, 2011)

Portal 2. :V

But seriously,
I like Battlefield more than CoD.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 10, 2011)

Seems more support for Battlefield than CoD. That's really cool. I totally loved Bad Company and Bad Company 2, but my loyalty lies towards CoD's multiplayer.


----------



## johnny (Aug 10, 2011)

call of duty is okay, I'm not gonna say its great, but I play sometimes.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 10, 2011)

I want a re-release of Battlefield 2


----------



## Onnes (Aug 10, 2011)

I've always had a preference for the Battlefield series due to its more tactical and objective-oriented gameplay. That being said, you could slap "Call of Duty" on a flaming bag of dog shit and it would break sales records.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 10, 2011)

Both of them were awful, there should be a "neither" option. 

Or Dead Island option.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 10, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Both of them were awful, there should be a "neither" option.
> 
> Or Dead Island option.



ARMA option please


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 10, 2011)

I think BFV is more popular amongst older men whereas COD is more popular amongst acne-riddled, testosterone-filled 18 year olds.


----------



## nfd (Aug 10, 2011)

Boy generalizing sure is fun, isn't it champ. Especially considering you're only _20_.


----------



## Cain (Aug 10, 2011)

I switched over to Battlefield, before being a COD Fanboy D:

I must say, BF3 is on my WANT list, MW3 is on my MAYBE list. 
Also on the WANT list:
Dead Island, RO2, Driver: SF, MoWAS, Skyrim, and much more xD


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 10, 2011)

nfd said:


> Boy generalizing sure is fun, isn't it champ. Especially considering you're only _20_.


Not generalizing
Speaking from truth.

Though some of the men on BFV act like children.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 10, 2011)

I have to agree. On Xbox Live it's almost impossible not to hear some prepubescent deviant screaming everything he's ever heard Dane Cook say at you when you just happen to throw a tomahawk directly into his skull right at the beginning of the match. It was luck I swear. However when playing Battlefield online I usually find less heroes and more guys willing to work together to capture an objective.

Call of Duty multiplayer is definitely more single player oriented.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 10, 2011)

Absolutely true man. Couldn't agree more. I just don't understand what is so addicting to me about CoD's multiplayer. I can't stop playing it even though I loathe virtually every minute of it.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah Black Ops ran out the gate WAY too early and had some serious issues at launch. I think the first Modern Warfare just kind of set the bar too high, and they've been trying to outdo it ever since. Modern Warfare 2 was close. It had some decent innovations like adding the extra challenges and stuff, but I'd like to see those challenges mean a little more than e-peen. Like for example certain challenges could have Live avatar unlock. I will say that Black Ops' introducing Theater mode was the best idea ever. Even if every other video/clip/screenshot has something to do with either 100-2 K/D ratios, or weird crazy tomahawk kills.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 10, 2011)

I had mixed feelings about the story. I LOVED Ed Harris doing the voice of dude mcguyface, but I kept subconsciously comparing the game's story to The Rock. Which of course it pales in comparison to.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 11, 2011)

Where's the "I hate both franchises, despite the fact that their first few games were decent" option?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 11, 2011)

Why would you make a poll? Everyone knows Battlefield is better.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 11, 2011)

Haha you never know.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 11, 2011)

Battlefield is a better game. CoD is more popular.

I say bring back the original Rainbow Six style games. None of that bullet sponge bullshit. You take a shot to the leg, you're limping. You take a shot to the arms, you're not aiming anymore. You take a shot to the torso, you're either down or lucky. You take a shot to the head? You're down.

Note that I say "a" shot. Not "a" clip. Not "a" burst. "A" bullet. As in one.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 12, 2011)

can there be a niether option?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2011)

Both will sell many copies

but nobody really wins here.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 12, 2011)

I still like Battlefield better (big surprise).

I pray to every god/diety ever imagined by man that they will harken to the Battlefield 2 style instead of the Bad Company style. Bad Company was good and all, but BF2 was goddamn addicting.


----------



## LordBorel (Aug 12, 2011)

Wheres the BF2142 option?


----------



## DW_ (Aug 12, 2011)

Crappily Over Done: Maximum WAAAAAAAAAHfest 3 will suck, much like every other entry in the CoD series since 4 has.

IDK about BF3, though. DICE has a good reputation for less gamebreaking bugs and "features" (hey perks, I'm looking at you!), so it'll probably be good.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 12, 2011)

TheDW said:


> IDK about BF3, though. DICE has a good reputation for less gamebreaking bugs and "features" (hey perks, I'm looking at you!), so it'll probably be good.


BFBC2 had some major balance issues, though I guess gamebreaking bugs weren't really present so much. But I mean, medics were pretty broken. Unlimited, no-cooldown reviving, plus LMG's with some of the most powerful damage ratings in the game and freaking scopes equals WTFBBQ. A medic cluster is one of the most annoying things ever. Only a well-timed, well-placed explosive will take them out, assuming they haven't all one-to-two-shot M60'd you by then. That said, random assholes with what might as well be a fucking mini-nuke-launching Carl Gustav are annoying as fuck, too. If they see you and fire in your general direction before you can take them out, then good luck surviving even if you hightail it out of there ASAP.

Also the knife. *stab even, say, a stationary sniper, bloodspurt, nothing happens* ... *again*. ... *again*! ... *guy turns around and stabs me, I die.*

But this isn't a thread whining about BFBC2's quirks. Hopefully BF3 won't have those issues.


----------



## iTails (Aug 12, 2011)

Battlefield. I've been playing it since BF1942 and I wasn't impressed with CoD at all other than storyline. Multiplayer for CoD seems overrated and is infested with children.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 12, 2011)

CoD, probably, despite the fact that it's crap. BF is better, (even that is hardly innovative), but I bet it's going to lose to CoD. The PC-exclusive FPS that is likely better than both of them (Red Orchestra 2) is just gonna sit there not getting the attention it really deserves due to these heavily commercialized games being in the way.

Coming from a PC gamer.



Crusader Mike said:


> The Battlefield series have some originality and change in gameplay
> 
> CoD has been the same thing since 2007



You're indeed correct, but I'm looking at BF3 and it's not really doing *that much* new after any of the games in the series. So, vehicles, aircraft, larger scale multiplayer battles? Yeah, we had that before. It was called Battlefield: 1942, which the majority of the BF fans that have only arrived when Bad Company came out don't even seem to acknowledge the existence of. I personally believe that BF is going to go the same way as CoD in a couple of years.


----------



## Hopfel (Aug 12, 2011)

CoD is for fun, Battlefield is for tactical gaming.
I enjoy them both, especially with friends, just depends on the mood. ~

Although I have to say, CoD is too repetitive in newer versions. But that doesn't make it a worse game,
looking at only one game and not the whole series. :>


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I think BFV is more popular amongst older men whereas COD is more popular amongst acne-riddled, testosterone-filled 18 year olds.



As a acne-riddled, testosterone-filled 18 year old I am insulted by this statement. 

BF3 all the way.


----------



## AstraWolf (Aug 13, 2011)

Although I haven't played much CoD, I still think BF has the best gameplay as they don't release another game every year and therefore can focus more on what makes a game good, rather than have millions of fans yell at them to hurry up and rush through it.


----------



## BearlyBen (Aug 13, 2011)

Battlefield 3, haaaaands down!


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 13, 2011)

It kind makes me a little sad that the CoD series has gotten to this stage really. I mean the first game was awesome. I loved it, and Modern Warfare really set the bar even higher. They've just been doing the same thing though and I really really hope that Infinity Ward tries harder with 3.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 13, 2011)

Adam Bomb said:


> It kind makes me a little sad that the CoD series has gotten to this stage really. I mean the first game was awesome. I loved it, and Modern Warfare really set the bar even higher. They've just been doing the same thing though and I really really hope that Infinity Ward tries harder with 3.



Remember that Infinity Ward recently had a mass exodus of its top talent after Activision fired its CEO and President. If anything, one expects the Infinity Ward titles to be even more derivative from here on out.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 13, 2011)

Forgot about that.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 14, 2011)

Adam Bomb said:


> It kind makes me a little sad that the CoD series has gotten to this stage really. I mean the first game was awesome. I loved it, and Modern Warfare really set the bar even higher. They've just been doing the same thing though and I really really hope that Infinity Ward tries harder with 3.



Agreed. With everything

In Call of Duty 2, I had chills assaulting Pointe Du Hoc. It felt like I was playing the first scene to Saving Private Ryan. Especially back then, they had some real talent.

Modern Warfare indeed was a truly innovative and astonishingly powerful game. Unfortunately, they did stick to the exact same style, and other games followed suit. Now everything is a Modern Warfare.

I bet if you took any CoD game after Modern Warfare and swapped the two, everyone would be praising that game.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 14, 2011)

iTails said:


> Battlefield. I've been playing it since BF1942 and I wasn't impressed with CoD at all other than storyline. Multiplayer for CoD seems overrated and is infested with children.



1942 was fucking amazing.

I need to get that game again. So badly.


----------



## kylr23 (Aug 14, 2011)

Battlefield will always win me over I had the origional game 1942, and I loved it dearly, till we lost it. Then I managed to grab a copy of bf 2 and 2142 again lsoe those as well till I was able to recover them via origins and steam. I also got bad company 2 great games very fun to play *an offical vet as well*


----------



## ghilliefox (Aug 14, 2011)

I still have every single battlefield except for vietnam and every CoD except the PC and xbox 360 version of cod 2 and like them all. but i have to say Battlefield is better.


----------



## Sar (Aug 15, 2011)

Im a go with battlefield this time around. (wrong vote, FFS)


----------



## Aetius (Aug 15, 2011)

Bad news is....that MW3 might become a best seller : /


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 16, 2011)

Newer versions of CoD are pretty fun for playing the campaign once and the multiplayer a few times.

Battlefield rewords strategy and working with teammates. It's not a constant SPAWN THEN SHOOT AT THAT GUY OH GOD YOU FUCKING DIED SPAWN AGAIN, it's a lot better paced. You can be stealthy if you want, or flank them, or blow past them in a tank and hit their artillery or something.

Also, playing with friends is obviously better, since you can strategize well. My finest moment is in Battlefield 2 when 5 of my friends and I were planning on assaulting a hotel. We got there, lined up against the surrounding wall as a dump truck drove by. Nothing happened, so we went through our plan. When we were just about to attack, the truck returned, jumped the embankment on the other side of the road, went airborne across the road and literally landed into a friend's face, smashed his body against the wall, and exploded from loads of C4 on it, blowing us all to hell. That was the funniest thing ever.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 16, 2011)

There's a new trailer out for BF3. Apparently the PC is getting 64-player maps.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 16, 2011)

Onnes said:


> There's a new trailer out for BF3. Apparently the PC is getting 64-player maps.


Mmm... Aerial combat that actually looks like aerial combat. Hope it's tighter than it was in previous games... The fighters would always go so fast and the maps were always so small by comparison to that speed that you'd always have to circle the battlefield and there was very little room to manoeuvre. This looks like the maps are actually freaking huge and it's possible to actually dogfight and stuff properly. I really hope the controls are tightened up from the flighty way they used to be, too.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 16, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Mmm... Aerial combat that actually looks like aerial combat. Hope it's tighter than it was in previous games... The fighters would always go so fast and the maps were always so small by comparison to that speed that you'd always have to circle the battlefield and there was very little room to manoeuvre. This looks like the maps are actually freaking huge and it's possible to actually dogfight and stuff properly. I really hope the controls are tightened up from the flighty way they used to be, too.


It is rather sad that it wasn't possibly to dogfight in a game that utillizes Frostbite 1.5, like BC2, but as far as I've seen from the trailers the combat is going to be really tight.
Seems like you're not going to feel alone. I doubt they'll bring out the same command system in BF2, though. Planes seems kinda slow, but I doubt I'll notice that either in flight or on ground.

I also hope that, if possibly, they'll fix the way planes drop bomblets. It was rather impossible for me in BF2 to land a hit.


----------

